
Ask HN: Your favourite software engineering whitepapers - fishnchips
Dear Hive mind, I&#x27;m trying to organise a whitepaper discussion group with like-minded engineers and I&#x27;ve been looking for some inspiration. I already have a rather long list of worthy whitepapers now but there are certainly gems out there I&#x27;m missing. Please help me find them!
======
eveningcoffee
> I already have a rather long list of worthy whitepapers now

So why do you not share them with us? :)

